# Perfect BOV or huge target



## Sentry18

If you haven't figured out by now I am an LEO. One of the privileges of my rank is that I have a take home vehicle. It's a large police-package SUV that is essentially unmarked on the outside but FULLY equipped on the inside. Some of the awesome extras include run flat tires, kevlar panels inside the doors, a caged storage area, etc. Not to mention the goodies that I have inside of it. It's in no way EMP proof at this point, but I am looking into what it would take to make it EMP proof. I have always considered it my BOV because if something really bad takes place I am confident that the state would want me to have it.  Not to mention it and a badge could potentially get me places other vehicles could not go.

Then it hit me; maybe a fully marked vehicle would be better. We have a fleet of police-package Tahoes that are fully marked, fully equipped and have very bright LED light bars on the roof. We even have a couple fully marked crew cab pickups (and yes, we have a SWAT van and an older armored car too). If an unmarked police SUV is good, would a fully marked police SUV be better? What about two or three traveling together? I can see some great advantages to both potential BOVs, but I can also see some serious disadvantages.

Since I am guessing this topic has not been discussed before (or maybe it has) I decided to bring it up. And no, I do not intend to instantly shirk my duty in a SHTF scenario. But the Chief has said more than once that we will serve and protect until we reach the point that we cannot do either. Then it becomes time to take care of our own.


----------



## pandamonium

I think that if I had a choice of the two, I personally would choose the unmarked. Having the badge in hand would be good for when you do need/want to identify yourself as a leo, otherwise you may attract the wrong kind of attention in a marked vehicle. The lawless would want to take you out and the sheeple would likely swarm you as their rescuer! Either scenario would be unwelcome, IMO.


----------



## hiwall

I agree with pandamonium. After SHTF a police vehicle will be a target as everyone knows it would contain valuable items.


----------



## Theriot

You should think about keeping it small and not so obvious like a Prius


----------



## NaeKid

Sentry18, I am a firm believer in being invisible as much as possible. You might agree with my statement in a moment.

When you are in a fully-marked police vehicle, what do you notice about the drivers around you? You probably notice that they "always" use the turn signals, they "slowdown" and check their speedometer more often, the "keep their head on a swivel" watching you and the rest of the traffic flows.

Now, when you are in your "generic" vehicle, no markings what-so-ever what do you notice about other drivers? Lane-changing without signalling. Brake-checking. Swerving. Speeding. General in-attentiveness.

If you really want to bring attention to yourself (even unwanted attention) then take the marked vehicles. If you want to slip through the cracks and get to where you need to be, then use the most unlikely vehicle to do so.

If you really want to become "invisible" take a note from some of my friends who drive sleepers ...


----------



## urbanprepper

I too am of the "stay invisible" mind frame. I can see how a marked vehicle may provide some advantages, but I think once SHTF, most of those advantages will be worn out. 

As long as the guts of your BOV are improved, I imagine it'll take you more places then the same, marked vehicle would.


----------



## Sentry18

So my ultimate plan, post event of course, is to unlock the gates to the vehicle storage area and give away free marked police cars to anyone who wants them. Then I will escape in my unmarked vehicle. 

I think the issue really comes down to the "event" itself. I would agree that in most survival scenarios invisibility is key. But I am sure there are other catastrophes where society is only interrupted and not wiped out. In that case I am not as sure. Good responses by everyone. Thank you.


----------



## DJgang

Heck my BOV will be my Volvo...... How could folks possibly think I'm a prepper in that thing...put some fuffy blankets over everything and come across as a hippy waiting on my commie government to help, heck yeah, stealth all the way... All I need is an Obama tshirt!


----------



## Zanazaz

I'm not sure there's much you can do to make it EMP proof. Even if there's a way to do it ( there may be, I haven't researched it ), you would also need a way to test it out. I've said it before and I will say it again, you MAY think you've protected your electronics/vehicles, but the only way to know for sure is to test it, or it goes through an actual EMP event. If your precautions weren't good enough then you're screwed. Have a back up plan.


----------



## 1969cj-5

My buddy in the motor pool will issue me one Humvee and bring one himself. Him and his family are on the very short list of trusted individuals that will go to ground with us.


----------



## Jason

I'm a big fan of the "gray man" approach as well. Like you say, Sentry, there may be times where ROL an be instituted by an authority figure, but if it gets too bad, keep your head down and stay as low key as possible.


----------



## Immolatus

I think Id have to agree that youd want to be as low key as possible once you have made the decision. Drving around in a big marked vehicle will get you all kinds of attention, and most of it not good. Disregarding all the actual bad guys who would want to try to take you on (that seems a little far fetched to me, but hey, I guess youd have to be really confident, really crazy or really desperate to try it) think of all the average people who would want your help, or some answers etc. Wow, thats sounds pretty rough when put in writing.* I wouldnt blame you one bit*, but think about what that is saying. I guess you already have.
"The state would want me to have it" Love it!
One thing I will say is that around here (outside DC) those unmarked SUVs (always black with completely blacked out windows) are all over the place (diplomats etc) and they stick out like a sore thumb so Im not sure how 'invisible' they would be. I dont know where you are but you might think about that also, but Id say its gotta be better than your family car, unless you drive that prius or that old farm truck.


----------



## invision

If it is a marked vehicle, I think people will be constantly waiving you down for assistance, unmarked is the way to go.


----------



## kejmack

I think an unmarked police vehicle will make you a target. It is not as "invisible" as you think.


----------



## Sentry18

Its an SUV with tinted windows and standard license plates (that flip to state gov't plates). There are no less than 150 just like it in the community I live, only the other 149 are standard civilian owned vehicles. My auto-tech worked very hard to make it blend in as much as possible, even with enough red and blue LED's to make a fireworks show seem dull. I even have a huge box of window clings (local school mascot and American flag) that I put on every time I come home, then take off every time I go to work. If you open the back door all bets off are off, by I don't do that unless I need some serious hardware. Even my neighbors think it's my personal car.


----------



## Bobbb

Sentry18 said:


> Its an SUV with tinted windows and standard license plates (that flip to state gov't plates). There are no less than 150 just like it in the community I live, only the other 149 are standard civilian owned vehicles. My auto-tech worked very hard to make it blend in as much as possible, even with enough red and blue LED's to make a fireworks show seem dull. I even have a huge box of window clings (local school mascot and American flag) that I put on every time I come home, then take off every time I go to work. If you open the back door all bets off are off, by I don't do that unless I need some serious hardware. Even my neighbors think it's my personal car.


That is awesome! I'm impressed that you can hide in plain sight like that. I love the way you phrased the point about opening the back door - I'm assuming that it's full of rifles and other police gear.

Now, what kind of a gas hog it it?

Also, the specialty hardware on your truck works to serve a purpose when the truck is used in your police work, but will the specialty hardware also work in a survival scenario or will you be hauling around specialty gear that doesn't serve you well in your new environment?


----------



## Sentry18

The cargo area has a top cover just below window level, like most large SUV's, only the one in mine is permanent. Underneath there is a metal box with two large and two small locked drawers accessible only when the rear door is open. The drawers contain body armor (vest, helmet, etc.), cobra cuffs, vehicle and door entry tools, first aid supplies, flashlights, batteries and a host of other stuff (including a half dozen MRE's). The bottom drawer is the goody drawer; 12" Remington 870 SBS, BCM Lightweight AR-15 middy, Savage 10 Precision rifle and plenty of mags & ammunition. There are also hidden storage areas inside the primary cab under seats and in the center console. I consider the truck to be a rolling bug out bag. There are things I would dump if it were to become my BOV but most of it would stay. 

Even with 320 horsepower I actually get 18-19 mpg when driving normally, less if I need to get somewhere in a hurry. But it does have a 26 gallon gas tank and is capable of running E85.


----------



## pandamonium

Sounds the rig to have!! Any idea what the total cost of mods was? Not counting the toys?


----------



## Sentry18

It costs my agency approx. $5000 to outfit a squad car, presuming everything is new and it is fully marked. My rig was an amalgamation of gear from my old Tahoe and my new one. After the cost of the police package Tahoe (provided by the state) it was around $4500. Concealed LED's were a big part of that as was the steel storage unit. The kevlar in the door panels was done in house using "expired" body armor. And for the record, you should see the Chief's rig. Makes mine look low bid.


----------



## pandamonium

I am concidering building a storage box of the sort for the back of my grand cherokee, i would use 3/4 birch ply for the box and probably 1/2in for the drawer boxes. Mainly to keep all the crap in the back from bouncing all over the place on rough roads. Those steel boxes are around $500, too rich for my blood! I may start that project soon . If I do I'll post pics of the job.


----------



## Sentry18

I have one of these in my person SUV. Works pretty well and is solid. It is wood covered in carpet like material. I got mine during a 15% off sale and saved like $40.

http://trucktoys4less.com/cargocaddy.html


----------



## pandamonium

Nice, but still too rich for me. I am a po mo fo. I aready have the sheet of ply, just gotta make the time to build it!


----------



## TheRiver

Sentry18 do you know you are bragging about a BOV I paid for. I think it is awesome and like it a lot! But(always a but) if SHTF are you not looting if you take it with you? Glad I could help as a tax payer! All for one and one for " I think I deserve it"


----------



## zracer7

Sentry, might I suggest making a switchboard that would disable all the exterior lights (specifically the brake lights) so that you can run at night and not be seen even when braking. And invest in some night vision. Course your swat equipment probably has that. :wink:


----------



## Sentry18

> Sentry18 do you know you are bragging about a BOV I paid for


And I thank you. Could you send more money? I want to upgrade to bullet proof glass windows. But I am not bragging, just discussing. If I were bragging I would bring up the armored car I have access too. As far as looting and ownership; I actually like to think I have earned it with 20 years of service and the offering of blood, sweat and damaged faith in humanity. Plus I pay taxes too so I helped pay for it as well. Just the same if things go to hell in a hand basket I will come pick you up. Be ready.



> Sentry, might I suggest making a switchboard that would disable all the exterior lights (specifically the brake lights) so that you can run at night and not be seen even when braking. And invest in some night vision. Course your swat equipment probably has that.


Good idea. I used to have a taillight/brake light kill switch in my old rig but never used it (never needed too). Maybe I should see if the auto-tech still has it. But when it come to night vision I am covered. I have a FLIR scope and a set of NVG's. Both thanks to the US Gov't. Hey they are good for something.


----------



## Turtle

I've thought about this, too. We have lots of marked vehicles, but they are in the process of switching us over from the Tahoes (which everybody loves, gets better fuel mileage, more power, has more room for our equipment, are more reliable, built better) to the new soccer-mom Exploders. I hate them. 
All of our blacked-out rigs are Tahoes and Suburbans (and one Expedition that our SWAT commander got), still.
We DID just get one unmarked diesel F350 quadcab pickup to see how it does, with the idea to eventually replace the Suburbans. It's a beast!

Personally, I think I would grab one of the unmarked Tahoes and hit it!


----------



## Sentry18

Ugh, our patrol units are switching over to the new Exploders as well. They feel much less like SUV's and much more like crossovers or mini-vans. The Sheriff's Office has them and they like 'em well enough I guess. They are definitely better than getting stuck with Ford's pathetic replacement for the Crown Vic.


----------



## Bobbb

Turtle said:


> I've thought about this, too. We have lots of marked vehicles, but they are in the process of switching us over from the Tahoes (which everybody loves, gets better fuel mileage, more power, has more room for our equipment, are more reliable, built better) to the new soccer-mom Exploders. I hate them.
> All of our blacked-out rigs are Tahoes and Suburbans (and one Expedition that our SWAT commander got), still.
> We DID just get one unmarked diesel F350 quadcab pickup to see how it does, with the idea to eventually replace the Suburbans. It's a beast!
> 
> Personally, I think I would grab one of the unmarked Tahoes and hit it!


Hold up a second. We have a President, you know, your BOSS, who is keen on promoting electric vehicles and solar power and your department is switching from one SUV to another instead of equipping you guys with Chevy Volts from the People's Car Company.

Didn't your supervisor get the memo? I have to get on the horn with VP Biden and he'll straighten up this communication mess, pronto.


----------



## DJgang

Sentry18 said:


> I have one of these in my person SUV. Works pretty well and is solid. It is wood covered in carpet like material. I got mine during a 15% off sale and saved like $40.
> 
> http://trucktoys4less.com/cargocaddy.html


That's expensive! A nice fluffy blanket of Obama would work as well for hiding items! Ha ha !

http://www.amazon.com/Barack-Limite...-great/dp/B001PI8FHG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Sentry18

Hey now Bobbb, if I know anything about gov't officials, especially "the boss" it is that he only wants his ideas and programs to apply to the _commoner_, not to the political elite or their friends. He wants YOU to buy and drive an electric vehicle from GM, he will continue to ride in limos and be protected by guys (like Turtle) in black SUV's.

But I am going to buy that blanket for sure. I am going to hang it up for Halloween and then take candy away from the kids that come to my house and give it to lazy kids that stayed at home. That will teach them all they need to know about being a Democrat.


----------



## DJgang

:woohoo:

Taking candy from children.... That lesson will be all they need to learn! Ha ha 

Sometimes you've just got to put it in prospective.


----------



## Turtle

Sentry18 said:


> Ugh, our patrol units are switching over to the new Exploders as well. They feel much less like SUV's and much more like crossovers or mini-vans. The Sheriff's Office has them and they like 'em well enough I guess. They are definitely better than getting stuck with Ford's pathetic replacement for the Crown Vic.


I cannot begin to list the reasons for which I hate these new Exploders with an unholy passion. They are simply terrible vehicles. Ford took a huge step backwards with them. They are based on the same platform as the Taurus, now, so it really does handle like a minivan. We all call them the "soccer mom cars".


----------



## Turtle

Bobbb said:


> Hold up a second. We have a President, you know, your BOSS, who is keen on promoting electric vehicles and solar power and your department is switching from one SUV to another instead of equipping you guys with Chevy Volts from the People's Car Company.
> 
> Didn't your supervisor get the memo? I have to get on the horn with VP Biden and he'll straighten up this communication mess, pronto.


Hahaha, well we need to have SUVs because we are also first responders to medical alerts (long story), so we carry a ton of equipment in our patrol vehicles. AEDs, med kits, first aid kits, shotguns, night vision, in addition to all the normal crap. We've tried getting Chargers, and they are just too small.

Honestly, I AM surprised that the government hasn't required us to buy GM, but who knows?

Apparently, one major reason that we switched to the new Explorers was because (and I'm not making this up or stereotyping) we have made a push to hire more females in the last couple of years, to the point where our force is probably about 2/5 female, maybe even 50%. It seems that the women were having trouble driving the Tahoes, Expeditions, and Suburbans, and kept hitting things with them; these new Explorers supposedly tested better with female drivers. They are not actually any shorter, and only a little more narrow, but they have yet to wreck one....


----------

